# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Gouldian & ανθεκτικότητα.

## Orix

Γεια σας.
Σκέπτομαι να πάρω 2 gouldians αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο ανθεκτικά είναι. Κοστίζουν πάρα πολλά λεφτά και φοβάμαι μήπως τα πάρω και μου πεθάνουν μετά από λίγο... Δεν ξερω  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

Ολα τα πουλια Χρονη ειναι ευαισθητα.... αν τα προσεχεις και τηρεις καποιους βασικους κανονες δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα!!!
Οχι ρευματα αερα
καθημερινη αλλαγη νερου
καθε 2 μερες αλλαγη τροφης (βαζουμε φαι την ποσοτητα που θα φανε αυτες τις δυο μερες ωστε να την φανε ολη και να μην αφησουν καποιους οφελιμους σπορους εκτος)
το ταψακι καθαριοτητας οσο πιο συχνα μπορεις τοσο το καλυτερ
ενισχυση διατροφης την περιοδο της πτερορροιας
φυσικος φωτισμος ωστε να κοιμαται και να ξυπναει μεν την ανατολη και την δυση του ηλιου
ΑΓΑΠΗ και μερακι με λιγα λογια και ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## Chopper

Για να κοιμάται και να ξυπνάει όμως φυσικά θα πρέπει να τα χουμε έξω και τώρα το χειμώνα πώς θα αντέξει?
Επίσης μία άλλη απορία.Λέμε όχι στα ρεύματα αέρα.Στην φύση έξω που ζούσαν δέν έχει ρεύματα αέρα?Δέν φυσάει?
Με τον παραμικρό αέρα μέσα?
Και άν έχουν μικρά που δέν κάνει να μετακινούμε το κλουβί τί κάνουμε με τα ρεύματα και με το κρύο τον χειμώνα?

----------


## mitsman

> Για να κοιμάται και να ξυπνάει όμως φυσικά θα πρέπει να τα χουμε έξω και τώρα το χειμώνα πώς θα αντέξει?
> Επίσης μία άλλη απορία.Λέμε όχι στα ρεύματα αέρα.Στην φύση έξω που ζούσαν δέν έχει ρεύματα αέρα?Δέν φυσάει?
> Με τον παραμικρό αέρα μέσα?
> Και άν έχουν μικρά που δέν κάνει να μετακινούμε το κλουβί τί κάνουμε με τα ρεύματα και με το κρύο τον χειμώνα?


Για να κοιμαται και να ξυπναει με την δυση του ηλιου πρεπει να ειναι σε ενα χωρο που δεν υπαρχει τεχνητος φωτισμος! αλλιως πρεπει να τα σκεπαζουμε και να τα ξεσκεπαζουμε κατι που δεν μου αρεσει ειδικα την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης το θεωρω απαγορευτικο.

Μην ξεναμε οτι τα πουλια στην φυση εχουν πολυ μικροτερο μεσω ορο ηλικιας απο οτι αυτα στο κλουβι.... ας σκεφτουμε τις καρδερινες που εχουν 3-4 χρονια μεσω ορο ζωης!!!!
Επισης στην φυση το πουλι θα διαλεξει το κλαδι που θα κοιμηθει αναλογα με τον καιρο.... πιο ψηλα πιο χαμηλα, νοτια, βορεια πυκνα η οχι...... στο κλουβι ομως αναγκαστικα θα κοιμηθει εκει που το εχουμε!!!

Αν η μονη λυση ειναι εξω λοιπον θα μπορουσαμε να φτιαξουμε μια κατασκευη κλειστη με ναυλον η με πλεξιγκλαςς... 

Γενικα ομως τα γκουλντιανς οπως και ολα τα παραδεισια θεωρουνται πουλια εσωτερικης εκτροφης, δεν λεω οτι πολλα παιδια τα εχουν εκτος και ευδοκιμουν.... αλλα λεω τι ειναι το σωστο!

----------


## Orix

Ευχαριστώ για τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές! Θέλει πολλή σκέψη γιατί είναι πολλά τα λεφτά.

----------


## Chopper

Εγώ είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα ότι στη φύση ζούν όλα τα πουλιά περισσότερο και στην αιχμαλωσία λιγότερο.
Μακάρι η αναπαραγωγική περίοδος να πέφτει άνοιξη και καλοκαίρι γιατί στα κρύα που θα τα χεις σε ένα σημείο?
Έξω θα κρυώνουν και μέσα όλη μέρα δέν γίνεται.Εγώ τουλάχιστον δέν έχω δωμάτιο μονίμως "κλειστό" χωρίς να κάνουμε κάτι.Δυστηχώς.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

το κάθε πουλάκι έχει και την αντοχή του...μπορεί στους 10 βαθμούς το ένα να είναι μια χαρά και το άλλο να ψωφίσει...άρα είναι ανάλογα τον οργανισμό!!!

----------


## Orix

Tώρα σκέπτομαι και αν αυτό που θα μου δώσουν απο το καταστημα θα είναι υγειές τουλάχιστο γιατι δεν έχω δει και τις ιδανικές συνθήκες εκτροφής... Μήπως να έπαιρνα ένα μόνο? Τουλάχιστο για αρχή. Αν και ξέρω ότι αυτα πάνε σε σμήνη.

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο ειναι αλλονου παπα ευαγγελιο για οτι φτερωτο συντροφο και να επιλεξεις!

----------


## ponak21

Προσωπική εμπειρία ,απλά θέλουν περισσότερη προσοχή σε σχέση με τα αλλά πουλια που και πάλι σχετικό ειναι.Ειναι λίγο περίεργα ,πχ δεν τους αρέσει να τους δίνεις ξαφνικά κάτι νέο να φάνε (δεν θα το αγγίξουν).καλο ειναι σε εσωτερικό χώρο να τα έχεις,ειδικά χειμώνα.ΕΙναι πολύ δύσκολα στην αναπαραγωγή(ενώ μπορεί εύκολα να ζευγάρωνουν,παρατανε εύκολα φωλιά με αυγά ή πετάνε τα μωρά απο μέσα απο την φωλιά).Θελουν μεγαλύτερη προσοχή στο τι τρώνε,επειδή χρειάζονται κάποια στοιχεία παραπάνω απο άλλους σπινους.προσωπικη άποψη καλύτερα απο εκτροφεα, γιατί τα εισαγωγής ειναι λιγάκι πιο δύσκολα μέχρι να τα μάθεις,επίσης στα Πέτ σοπ δεν τα προσέχουν και πολύ και ειναι λιγάκι ευπαθή σαν πουλια.Εννοειται τα αφήνεις ήρεμα και μόνα τους να παίζουν γιατί στρεσσαρονται εύκολα και δεν το θες αυτο για πολλούς λόγους,δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι πανω απο το κλουβι ολη μερα,γιατι αν φοβούνται κάθονται συνέχεια σε 1 γωνία και χάνεις το παιχνίδι τους.περιοδος αναπαραγωγής ειναι αυτή η περίοδος.εμενα μάλιστα μου κάνανε και πρόσφατα μωράκια.ΑΞιζουν σαν πουλια,αν και ακριβά.καλο ειναι να διαβάσεις λίγα πράγματα για αυτά τα πουλια πριν τα πάρεις.Καλο ειναι να τα πάρεις ζευγάρι,και όχι μόνο του.

----------


## Orix

Δεν ξέρω κάποιον εκτροφέα.Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να μου στείλει ΠΜ  :: .

----------


## lagreco69

Καναμε μια διευκρινιση στον ηδη υπαρχοντα! κανονα για τις αγοραπωλησιες. οι οροι συμμετοχης εδω Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com. 

*Διευκρινίζεται ότι ανάρτηση θέματος, στο οποίο ζητούνται πληροφορίες για εκτροφέα κάποιου είδους πτηνού , έστω και αν οι απαντήσεις προτείνεται να δοθούν με πμ, αποτελεί προώθηση οικονομικής συναλλαγής και στην ουσία είναι αγγελία αγοράς. Η διευκρίνηση κρίνεται αναγκαία, γιατί έχει παρατηρηθεί κατά κόρο παραβίαση του κανόνα, παρά τις συνεχείς εναντιώσεις της ομάδας διαχείρισης σε σχετικές περιπτώσεις που λαμβάνανε χώρα, εκτός της ελεγχόμενης ενότητας των αγγελιών. Η παραβίαση του συγκεκριμένου κανόνα αν συνεχίζεται κατ' εξακολούθηση ή από μέλη που ήδη έχουν ενημερωθεί στο παρελθόν, θα οδηγήσει σε προσωρινές ή και οριστικές κυρώσεις σε βάρος των μελών αυτών.*

----------


## Orix

A μάλιστα. Δεν είχα γνώση του νόμου! Αυτά παθαίνει όποιος δεν διαβάζει τους όρους συμμετοχής.

----------


## Nikolakas

Τιιιιιι;;;;  δεν διεθεσες 1,5 δευτερόλεπτο για να διαβάσεις τους όρους χρήσης! Απιιιιιστευτο...  :Anim 59:

----------


## Orix

Πίστεψέ το  :Icon Embarassed:

----------

